# Spiral upcut twin flute



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

I have the chance of getting a Titman spiral upcut twin flute 6.3mm router bit cheap. On the Titman website it says this particular bit is for acrylics, plastics and perspex. My question, which may be a daft one, is, is this bit suitable for hard and soft woods?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

YES=but save it for the hardwoods they are not cheap as you know..the softwoods have pitch and the man made ones will dull it very quick.. with all the dirt and rocks in them not to say anything about the glue they use to made them..



=======



mickleuk said:


> I have the chance of getting a Titman spiral upcut twin flute 6.3mm router bit cheap. On the Titman website it says this particular bit is for acrylics, plastics and perspex. My question, which may be a daft one, is, is this bit suitable for hard and soft woods?


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for that. It's basically what I thought, and it's nice to hear it confirmed.




bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> YES=but save it for the hardwoods they are not cheap as you know..the softwoods have pitch and the man made ones will dull it very quick.. with all the dirt and rocks in them not to say anything about the glue they use to made them..
> 
> ...


----------

